# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Boston-again

## andynap

5 hours 40 minutes- 306 miles. We had lots of rain for 1 hour and then beautiful skies all the way. We beat Issac but he'll be here  tomorrow and Wednesday it seems. Atlantic Fish tonight.

----------


## MIke R

excellent.....see you Thursday...enjoy a wonderful city

----------


## andynap

BTW- the lady in my machine took me thru the Merritt Parkway. I never touched I95. I was listening to NPR the other day and they had a program about the condition of the bridges in the US and what deporable condition they are in. The expert on bridges said the Tappan Zee is one of the worst and he would never take it. They are building a new one next to it. I'm taking the GW going home :)

----------


## MIke R

yeah I ve done the Merritt...its a good way...no question

interesting about the Tappan Zee

GW for whatever reason is a helluva lot better going south than it is going north

----------


## katva

Andy---I heard the same program, and thought of the times I drove over that bridge last summer.  Yikes!

----------


## sbhlvr

I hadn't heard that they are going to build a new one...that should be a royal p-i-t-a. Did they mention when that was going to happen? 

I have to say that I have often wondered about the condition when I'm stuck on it in traffic! Yikes!!

----------


## amyb

A replacement bridge has been designed but not approved by both sides of the water. 

They hope to make the OLD one a bike and pedestrian crossing-of course, only if it is found safe enough!

----------


## MIke R

if I had a nickel for every time I went over it...that will be some project..thats a really wide section of the river

----------


## andynap

It's the widest section lof the river there and that is part of the problem. It wasn't designed to be permanent or to last that long.

----------


## andynap

BTW- why is gas so expensive in CT?? I remembered that and filled up at the last NJ station on the Garden State. $4.03 for premium in NJ and $4.43 in CT. Why?????

----------


## JEK

Because they can . . . 


http://gasbuddy.com/gb_gastemperaturemap.aspx

----------


## MIke R

> BTW- why is gas so expensive in CT?? I remembered that and filled up at the last NJ station on the Garden State. $4.03 for premium in NJ and $4.43 in CT. Why?????




wow..keep all that down there....3.71 on the Cape ( where they typically gouge ) and 3.63 up here

----------


## KevinS

$4.19 for Premium in the 'burbs of Boston.

----------


## andynap

I know. I will fill up at the last station on the Mass Tnp.

----------


## Jeanette

Andy, be careful taking the GW home. Last Saturday morning there was a 10 mile standstill going south before hitting the bridge and ChasBid hit major traffic early on a Thursday afternoon. We hit the bridge at 8:30ish at night and flew through.

----------


## andynap

Thanks Jeanette but I would never go on a weekend - been there. We go on Friday- I have done it before on Friday and flew thru. THe Tappan Zee/ Garden State is no picnic going south on a Friday because it's still warm and there is lots of shore traffic.

----------

